# How do you know you have a bite with rod holders?



## aeviaanah (Nov 23, 2011)

Gettin ready to buy some rod holders for the boat....how would one know if they got a bite when trolling and using a rod holder?

I imagine if you weren't trolling you could use a bell. 

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!


----------



## spotco2 (Nov 24, 2011)

Watching the rod bend over is a pretty good sign that you either have a fish on or you caught a snag.

Seriously, just watch the rod tip and it will tell you what's going on. If you are sitting still and using a cork, just watch the cork on the water.


----------



## tepponogu (Nov 24, 2011)

Yep. Keep an eye on your rod tips. You'll see them bend over when you get a strike or get hung up.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 24, 2011)

Slip floats all the way.


----------



## jigngrub (Nov 24, 2011)

This is one of my favorite ways to fish in the winter. I use 3 rods (legal here) and live shiners for bait. I use a 1 1/2-2 oz. bottom bouncer weight and drift the shiners while the weight bounces off the bottom. Usually the fish (or snag) will pull the rod tip down, I don't try to lift the rod out of the holder first thing... I give the reel handle 3 or 4 good cranks to hook the fish then take the rod out of the holder to fight the fish.

Sometimes though, the fish will swim along with the hook and bait in it's mouth trying to dislodge the hook without pulling the rod tip down. If I see that the rod tip isn't doing it's usual bump bump I turn the reel handle to check for a fish. 

It takes some practice to be successful fishing this way, but it's really fun and pretty relaxing while waiting for the fish to bite.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 24, 2011)

Great! Ive learned a bit of new stuff. How far away is the weight from the bait and bait from the float?


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 25, 2011)

i loosen my drag if i'm trolling with the rods in holders.if i don't see the strike,i'll definitely hear it.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 25, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Great! Ive learned a bit of new stuff. How far away is the weight from the bait and bait from the float?




That's something you would have to adjust according to how the fish are acting/how deep you are fishing and what bait you are using (the weight)

With a slip float, the float is 1-3 ft from your bait when you cast, and can be as much as 20 ft away once in the water....


I don't normally fish this way anymore, but I'm going to. Been turned on to a new technique using floats and artificials. Plus I'm going to do some sucker fishing for Musky, and some float fishing for walleye too.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 25, 2011)

LonLB said:


> aeviaanah said:
> 
> 
> > Great! Ive learned a bit of new stuff. How far away is the weight from the bait and bait from the float?
> ...


Ok, ill give it a shot and let you guys know how i did. 



bcbouy said:


> i loosen my drag if i'm trolling with the rods in holders.if i don't see the strike,i'll definitely hear it.


Good deal, i bet this is good for snaggin weeds too.

Do you ever troll through the middle of the lake or just the banks?


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 25, 2011)

you can troll where ever you want, but you should troll where you think or know the fish will or should be based on conditions/season. Having a DF/FF is a tremendous help in finding fish, the more advance models with SI make it even easier and reduces the time looking for fish. 

What type of fish are you after?


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 25, 2011)

If you are using level-wind trolling reels they have a button you can engage that will emit a loud clicking sound when line is peeled off. I engage the button and loosen the drag on my reels. When ta fish takes th bait you will hear the line coming off your reel. Tighten the drag and set the hook.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 25, 2011)

TNtroller said:


> you can troll where ever you want, but you should troll where you think or know the fish will or should be based on conditions/season. Having a DF/FF is a tremendous help in finding fish, the more advance models with SI make it even easier and reduces the time looking for fish.
> 
> What type of fish are you after?


Bass or trout for now.


BaitCaster said:


> If you are using level-wind trolling reels they have a button you can engage that will emit a loud clicking sound when line is peeled off. I engage the button and loosen the drag on my reels. When ta fish takes th bait you will hear the line coming off your reel. Tighten the drag and set the hook.


Right on thanks for the tip.


----------



## TNtroller (Nov 25, 2011)

most bass & trout guys cast for those species as far as I know, but I've caught some bass by accident while trolling for crappie, so go for it.


----------



## tepponogu (Nov 25, 2011)

I've caught bass while trolling, bit believe they were total flukes. Trout I catch on a normal basis trolling. Look into the Mustad slow death hooks if you're fishing somewhat clear water.


----------



## bcbouy (Nov 25, 2011)

i catch more fish (trout,salmon,kokanee) trolling than any other meathod,but thats with flies,and mostly along shoals,usually between 3 and 10 ft. of water,and rarely snag up. fish finders are worth their weight in gold .


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 26, 2011)

Sounds good...Im new to fishing and am learning everything for the first time. Just got the boat rebuilt and my truck broke down so Im gettin ready to weld a hitch to my car. I need to get the boat out!


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 28, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Gaiwvya6_k


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 28, 2011)

willfishforfood said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Gaiwvya6_k


Nice video man! That explains alot! LOL

Where is that at?


----------



## willfishforfood (Nov 28, 2011)

Nushagak, Ak. I've had hits like that on the Columbia River here in Washington State


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 29, 2011)

willfishforfood said:


> Nushagak, Ak. I've had hits like that on the Columbia River here in Washington State


I noticed you caught and release all of those, did you keep any for food?


----------



## Bhockins (Nov 29, 2011)

In SC we'd use rod holders quite a bit. We'd hook up a live herring (through its nostrils) on a 3' leader coming off of a weight. The rods stay in the holders and we'd troll as slow as possible. The idea is to have the bait stay at the right depth and behave as naturally as possible (no dips and rises). We'd catch a lot of largemouth but mostly stripers or hybrids. Would also troll a free line herring (no weight). The hookups are violent so there's no mistaking it. But you need to set the hook immediately so you have to be alert. And generally, the herring will twitch the line like crazy just before a fish eats it. Great fun.


----------



## BaitCaster (Nov 30, 2011)

OK, at the risk of hijacking the thread - On Lake Ontario we are allowed to troll two lined per person. I troll for slamon and trout using long (10 1/2 and 9 1/2 foot) trolling rods with Dipsy Divers, flashers and various triling lures. I use 50 lb briad on large line-counter trolling reels. I put the rods in two rocket-launcher rod holders I have installed in my middle bench seat. As I said above, I engage the clicker on the reels and loosen off the drag while trolling.

Another rig I really like is trolling a worm harness for Walleye. When I am fishing for Walleye I am on smaller lakes that don't allow multiple lines, so I usually hold the rod in my hand. A worm harness is killer and I have caught multiple species on that rig.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 30, 2011)

Aeviaanah I'm going to send you a PM


----------



## JonBoatfever (Nov 30, 2011)

I mostly troll for stripers. I have caught bass and catfish though.


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 7, 2011)

Here is a Columbia Chinook


----------

